# Jail doesn't want to run. But is running.



## bryn1u (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi.

I have installed jail under FreeBSD 9.1 and look below:


```
[root@ks3290849:/var/log] # /etc/rc.d/jail start
Configuring jails:.
Starting jails:.
[root@ks3290849:/var/log] # jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
[root@ks3290849:/var/log] #
```

My /etc/rc.conf


```
##############################################################
### Jail Configuration #######################################
##############################################################


ifconfig_em0_alias0="inet 192.168.0.111 netmask 255.255.255.255"
#jail_set_hostname_allow="YES"
jail_enable="YES"
jails_list="http"
jail_interface="em0"
#jail_devfs_enable="YES"
#jail_procfs_enable"YES"

jail_http_rootdir="/usr/jail/http"
jail_http_hostname="EnergoSystem.at"
jail_http_ip="192.168.0.111"
jail_http_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
```

What's wrong with it? Always worked fine.

Greetings.


----------



## fonz (Jan 14, 2013)

bryn1u said:
			
		

> ```
> [del]jails[/del][red]jail[/red]_list="http"
> ```



Fonz


----------

